# Looking for a few maple pieces



## apicius9 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi, does anybody have two or three really nice stabilized curly maple pieces for me? I know I have a nice maple board somewhere, but heaven knows what I did with it, and since I would need to send it out first anyway, I thought I'd ask here first. I have some lightly curled pieces, looking for higher grade (4-5A?). I can buy or trade, but for trade I don't have many stabilized pieces for Western handles right now. 

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## HHH Knives (Nov 29, 2011)

PM me! I may be able to help


----------



## El Pescador (Nov 29, 2011)

mark just got some wood in from stablizing...


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 29, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> mark just got some wood in from stablizing...



Thanks, I didn't see maple in Mark's pile unless the light colored one is maple and not sycamore... But I have a few dealings with Randy anyway, and he PMed that he has me covered on the maple (and maybe on the unicorn among the burl woods also :bliss.

Stefan


----------



## kalaeb (Nov 29, 2011)

If you need some more, I have a few pieces that are not being used.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 30, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> (and maybe on the unicorn among the burl woods also :bliss



And what is your unicorn of burl woods?


----------



## HHH Knives (Nov 30, 2011)

curly!!!


----------



## mhenry (Nov 30, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> And what is your unicorn of burl woods?



I'd bet Cocobolo burl


----------



## HHH Knives (Nov 30, 2011)

mhenry said:


> I'd bet Cocobolo burl




Hmmm could be...


----------

